# so nachdem ich nun



## Teichgraf (14. März 2010)

schon etliche Zeit hier registriert bin und auch gelesen und hinund her gedacht habe sollte ich mal mich und meinen vielleicht bald fertigen Teich vorstellen.

Standort ist wie man unschwer erkennt Lippstadt. Unser kleiner Garten :__ nase wird von Büschen Bäumen ( hohe Fichten) begrenzt. Der Boden hier ist sehr schwer. Das Loch ist bereits ausgehoben und wir waren auch schon bei Naturagard. Allerdings haben wir noch nicht gemessen um die Folie zu bestellen und die finalen Einkäufe zu starten. 
Bereits funktional fertig gestellt ist das obere Becken das im letzten herbst noch mit einem Bio tec Filter gelaufen ist.

Allerdings überwintert der aktuell im Keller und soll jetzt Ende des Monats wieder raus ans Becken solange das grosse Becken nicht fertig ist. 

Der Schritt für dieses Jahr ist das grosse Becken mit Folie aus zu kleiden ( bisher bleibt das Wasser auch so darin stehen, ich würde ja drauf verzichten ab GG meint das unbedingt eine Folie rein muss) 

Die Abmessungen der Becken betragen 
kleines Becken  2,5 x 3,20 nominell 50 cm tief  streng recht eckig und mit Becken Umrandung aus Holz, die aber noch nicht fertig ist. 
das grosse Becken soll ca 7;5 m lang und knapp 5,0 m breit werden mit Filtergraben (NG eben) 

Bilder werde ich noch machen aber heut ist mir das draussen zu usselig ... 

was muss ich beachten wenn ich den Filter wieder starte... 

Noch drei Worte zu mir: 
wenn sich mal ein Beitrag liest als wäre er online PGP verschlüsselt , sorry dafür 
aber leider sehe ich nicht immer alle Fehler, bevor ich das abschicke, selbst wenn ich es dreimal durchlese.. das ist aber auch Tagesform abhängig... 
wenn ich mal etwas schreib, wo sich jemand auf den Schlips oder sonst was getreten fühlt... 
im Normalfall nicht meine Absicht. oft einfach ein Missverständniss.. 
Hin und wieder kann eine Antwort oder Frage auch Satire enthalten oder zynisch sein.

denkt euch das ich es nicht bös artig meine. 

kann man hier eigentlich auch ein Treffen zum Arbeiten einstellen? 
Weil Folie für das Loch mit zwei einhalb Menschen wird eng glaube ich ... 

Foddos wenn ich wieder mal draussen war----


----------



## axel (14. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*

so so 

dann mal :Willkommen2 
Na dann bin ich mal auf Fotos gespannt .
Der Filter starten nach ein paar Wochen ja wieder von selbst . Du kannst  aber den Start  mit Filter Starterbakterien beschleunigen . Die gibts zu kaufen .
Am besten ist den Filter durchlaufen zu lassen .
Wie heißt Du den ?

lg
axel


----------



## kingman (14. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*

 und :willkommen
Hier im forum 
am besten so wie axel geschrieben hat,
entweder starterbakterien oder 3-4 wochen den filter laufen lassen .
Wird das ein Koiteich ?


----------



## Teichgraf (24. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*



> Wird das ein Koiteich ?


nop ich mag Fische--- gerne frisch .... und aufs aller kostlichst zubereitet. 
auch im Teich sollen bei uns so Grundeln und solch Kleinkram rum schwimmen.... 
aber den Hype um Koi's den kann ich nicht wirklich teilen. 
Aber es gibt durcas schöne teiche in den diese Fische vielleicht auch schöne aussehen und 
ihr Goldfischleben geniesen...  muss halt jeder für sich entscheiden .. 

Fotos sind noch nicht weil nass kalt und dunkel eben bei uns ... 


danke für die Willkommensgrüsse


----------



## Olli.P (24. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*

Hi,



> Fotos sind noch nicht weil nass kalt und dunkel eben bei uns ...


lebt ihr hinterm Mond........... 

Nee, ich seh grad ca.70km Luftlinie von mir............ 

Hier war's heut recht Sonnig und 20° warm............... 

Da kann das bei euch doch ned viel anders gewesen sein............... 

Und:



> kann man hier eigentlich auch ein Treffen zum Arbeiten einstellen?



Das liegt ganz an der Bezahlung (Flaschbier, Grillen und so weiter..............  ) und obs Zeitlich passt...........


----------



## Teichgraf (25. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*



Olli.P schrieb:


> .................
> 
> 
> Hier war's heut recht Sonnig und 20° warm...............



wenn ich aus dem Büro komme ist es dunkel :evil
und wenn ich hin fahre auch ....
aber wenn ich sonntag von __ fliegen zurück bin dann versuche ich mal ----


----------



## Teichgraf (26. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*

so war zwar schon dunkel aber ...
der Rechteck 


und das Loch


----------



## Olli.P (26. März 2010)

*AW: so nachdem ich nun*

Hi,



dann hast du den falschen Beruf...................


----------



## Teichgraf (3. Apr. 2010)

*so jetzt aber*

ich habe heut und gestern Dat Loch weiter gebuddelt 
und damit ihr euch ein Bild von dem Wahnsinn machen könnt hatte ich mir gedacht 
das es nach jedem bautag einmal foddos gibt was gelungen ist ...
axo ich darf das auch ganz alleine machen ... 
Grob noch die Systembeschreibung... 
Im Einlaufbecken soll der Kreislauf starten.
 
 Hier wird eine Einfassung aus Holz ein gemütliches Sitzen am /im Wasser ermöglichen. Dann wird das Wasser seinen Weg über eine Steinplatte in DAT LOCH finden. 
 
Hier kann es verweilen und sich ausruhen bis es in den Klärgraben gesogen wird... noch eine Ruhephase zum Dreck los werden,  von dort wird es dann  wieder in das Einlaufbecken gepumpt.. 

Aktuell läuft nur das Einlaufbecken mit einem Biotec 5 Filter und einer gardena Pumpe... 

Nein es wird keine Kois in einem der Becken geben ... 
vielleich einige robuste Arten die den Teich etwas auf mischen  mal sehen .. 
erst aber müssen da Pflanzen rein und der Teich ans Laufen kommen 

Die heimische Diskusion ist ob nun Folie da rein muss oder nicht. Wir haben den Lehmboden schlecht hin. Denoch will GG unbedingt Folie im Teich ... ich bin mir unschlüssig..


----------



## Teichgraf (11. Apr. 2010)

*so ein weiteres We*

und DAT LOCH  nimmt Gestalt an. 
 
Links neben der Folie wird der Filtergraben aus gehoben bis zu der Steinreihe. 
 
 hier entsteht gerade der Grabe für das Rohr vom Überlauf...
wohin das fliesst noch keine Ahnung am End auf alle Fälle ins Gulli
 
und jetzt die ganze Pracht in der Übersicht ...


----------



## Teichgraf (17. Okt. 2016)

ja so war das vor 10 Jahren das obere Becken läuft stabiel  360 Tage im Jahr . 
Die ätzende Holzverkleidung  habe ich durch den Kamin gejagt. Jetzt wird es mehr Anröchter Grünsandstein 
DAT Loch gibt es immer noch nur den "Klärgraben" nicht mehr,  zumindest nicht mehr da im Schatten. 
Fotos  gibt es  später 

Insgesammt aber noch viel zu tun ..


----------



## jolantha (18. Okt. 2016)

Hi, 
wenn in Deinem Loch das Wasser drin bleibt, würde ich keine Folie rein machen . 
Besser gehts doch gar nicht


----------

